# Mantel Clock



## ExpressEN1 (Jul 13, 2013)

Well, time for the next project. My boss is retiring in october and I wanted to make something nice for him to say thank you for all he's done for me. I settled on a mantel clock made from African Mahogany. This will be my first project made with high dollar materials. First though, I am going to make it using all the scrap 1x6 yellow pine I have around. I don't own a planer yet so all the material is cut to the correct thickness on my table saw. The router work will consist of half round, 45 degree chamfer, 1/4 inch cove and bead and some rabbits. If this scrap 1x6 yellow pine turns into a good looking clock, I will do the mahogany. If I can't do it in pine, there ain't no way I will do the mahogany. When I do the mahogany, I can order the materials at the correct thickness. I keep forgetting to start taking pics before I start the work. Here is what I have so far.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks like you have a good start. With what I see you will have no problem making it out of Mahogany. By the looks of the other furniture you made already, this will be a walk in the park.
Is it going to have a battery movement? If it does order 2 and put one in the pine clock, it will look good in that and you can keep it or give it someone else. 

Take your time and check everything twice before you cut.

Herb


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Looking good so far. Keep us posted.


----------



## ExpressEN1 (Jul 13, 2013)

After seeing the prices on clock works, I decided to go with battery operated. Tjis is the progress. I might need some more clamps on that one section.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

ExpressEN1 said:


> After seeing the prices on clock works, I decided to go with battery operated. Tjis is the progress. I might need some more clamps on that one section.


OH Yeah, Quick More clamps, the glue is drying!!!

Herb


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Looking like you'll have 2 clocks to choose from


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

This is going to be a nice WIP. Watching with interest.


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

I like it... I think it's going to be beautiful.
I thought of this forum with a chuckle last night when I clamped a couple of pieces of wood together with six clamps...the piece was 4x6 inches.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

ExpressEN1 said:


> After seeing the prices on clock works, I decided to go with battery operated. Tjis is the progress. I might need some more clamps on that one section.


Those funny looking red and black clamps I have never seen before.

Herb


----------



## ExpressEN1 (Jul 13, 2013)

kklowell said:


> I like it... I think it's going to be beautiful.
> I thought of this forum with a chuckle last night when I clamped a couple of pieces of wood together with six clamps...the piece was 4x6 inches.


One can never have too many clamps.


----------



## ExpressEN1 (Jul 13, 2013)

Here's a little more progress. Still need the clock movement to come in and the glass. can you spray polyeurathane over min wax stain?


----------



## coastie72 (Jun 16, 2012)

ExpressEN1 said:


> Here's a little more progress. Still need the clock movement to come in and the glass. can you spray polyeurathane over min wax stain?


That clock iis similar to one I made from Danny Proulx book on pocket hole jigs,I ordered the movement from Lee Valley on the Thursday it was on my doorstep Monday morning I was amazed,even with the air freight it was still cheaper than the local clock parts supplier here in Australia.


----------



## john60 (Aug 30, 2014)

Those black and red clamps look like the Bessys I got last year at one of the big box stores on sale I really love them as the are true one hand operation


----------



## ExpressEN1 (Jul 13, 2013)

john60 said:


> Those black and red clamps look like the Bessys I got last year at one of the big box stores on sale I really love them as the are true one hand operation


Those came from my local Home Depot. I really like them.


----------



## ExpressEN1 (Jul 13, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> Those funny looking red and black clamps I have never seen before.
> 
> Herb


Those are Bessey Duo klamps from Home Depot.


----------



## ExpressEN1 (Jul 13, 2013)

Finally got the movement fron Leigh Valley........Finished. Starting out as scrap material, i'm happy with it.


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi Warren. Beautiful work. I like clocks.

Yes, you can cover min wax stains with polyurethane.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Nicely done Warren. This will no doubt, be well received!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that is sweet...
please pass the KUDOS button...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Very nice result, Warren.


----------



## jaguar1201 (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi Warren, congrats on a nice clock. As a member of the National Association of Watch and Clock Collectors, I like to see you join the org. We have an annual craft competition that has a category on clock case construction, and your work would make a nice entry. I would be happy to connect and sponsor you to the org if you are interested.
Rick


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

jw2170 said:


> Very nice result, Warren.


Yes James, what you said. N


----------



## ExpressEN1 (Jul 13, 2013)

Thank you all for the compliments. Can't decide what's next. Another clock or maybe something with a hidden storage compartment. Heck, maybe a clock with a hidden compartment.


----------

